
Ask HN: Who is looking for a technical cofounder? - cvaidya1986
I’m in the DFW area hacking on a cool project.
======
RepressedEmu
What kind of skills do you have?

~~~
cvaidya1986
Web, iOS, databases and currently dabbling in AR.

